# She told me today....



## trapper (Sep 8, 2011)

Well today was the day. I hadn’t heard from my wife in around 10 days due to her deployment but she let me know today very straight forward that she is through. I did not beg or stammer about our relationship I just took the news in. we discussed what has gone wrong through the years and we both understand where it went wrong, there was never really any positive communication (always communicated but never about any problems) we basically became the classic roommate situation. We agree that we had a great time together (a blast in fact we have always managed to have a good time and be happy), But on her end there was never any real romance or drive to have it. I relies it that I slipped in to the un-dominant role in our relationship and she feels that it has been too long of a time to never see me in that light again.

So, I will for me still for the time being try and show the more Alfa personality and attempt for her to slowly relies the change but have prepared myself for the notion that this is my life from this day on. When we spoke today I actually felt free knowing for sure the situation that our marriage was in, knowing that we could both eat and sleep again with this out in the open it felt great to actually know what the other was feeling. Too bad I don’t think that there is a good u-turn spot ahead to start over.

I do love her dearly but guess I can never show it again, I will be strong and move on with the fairy tale hope that when she returns she might actually miss the big dope that always treated her good. I have learned a great lesson and believe my change in life will make me a better person for me. But deep down inside there will always be a spot in my heart for my old roommate.


----------



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Im.feeling u man!dont have kids? If none, its easy to move on.but for me, I still love my wife and my precious daughter.thats why im holding on and doing the 180 manning up thing
Im praying for you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trapper (Sep 8, 2011)

No, no kids only 2 cats and 2 dogs, I guess she will get the cats. One thing that is making it easier for me is that I haven’t seen her for about 2.5 months now, she is in the navy on a ship so the initial separation anxiety was when she left for that. I won’t give up hope until the very end but there is really nothing I can do since she won’t actually witness my transformation that is why I feel like there’s really no hope for the relationship. I only have when she gets back and at that point I feel as if it will be to get my stuff that is in military housing storage and then go our separate ways, there will not be a lot of time for her to see a different me. I can only hope that she will realize then what she’s loosing. I’m Kind of in a rock and a hard place. We all seem to have similar stories, all with a different twist it’s just nice to get some support from others that are dealing with same issues. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are going through this man. Keep your head up and move forward. Take care of yourself and make changes that you want.


----------

